# Has Martin Luther King's dream turned into a nightmare?



## Ralphy1 (Jan 19, 2015)

We celebrate his birthday but I wonder what he would think of race relations in the US today.  My guess is that he would say that we have made a lot of progress in many ways but still have a long way to go.  However, I think that having the first black president would have surprised him and encouraged him in his belief that we will make it some day to a point where the color of one's skin no longer matters...


----------



## Warrigal (Jan 19, 2015)

Not a nightmare but a work still in progress.

I watched the movie Exodus yesterday and it ended with the hope that Arabs and Jews would exist side by side in the new nation of Israel. What has happened in the Middle East since that time is what I would certainly call a major nightmare.


----------



## QuickSilver (Jan 19, 2015)

Ralphy1 said:


> We celebrate his birthday but I wonder what he would think of race relations in the US today.  My guess is that he would say that we have made a lot of progress in many ways but still have a long way to go.  However, I think that having the first black president would have surprised him and encouraged him in his belief that we will make it some day to a point where the color of one's skin no longer matters...



I believe that electing our first Black president showed that the color of one's skin still matters very much indeed.  For some reason, it seemed to give license to many people to voice overt racism; racism that until then had been pretty much confined to private conversations suddenly took full light.  It surprised me.  I like many Whites believed it was a thing of the past.  To find out that it was still VERY much alive was an eye opener.  I'm not sure that we have come very far at all..  At least not in the hearts and minds of may White Americans.


----------



## Ramblin Rose (Jan 19, 2015)

There will be change, already you see children playing together completely ignoring racial differences. And it will take the younger generation to make this change come about.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Jan 19, 2015)

Exodus was quite a movie and it is sad to see the Miss Universe candidates from Lebanon and Israel squabbling...


----------



## Josiah (Jan 19, 2015)

QS I share your feelings of disappointment. I thought President Obama's very urbane personae (no drama Obama) would protect him, but it hasn't.


----------



## QuickSilver (Jan 19, 2015)

Josiah09 said:


> QS I share your feelings of disappointment. I thought President Obama's very urbane personae (no drama Obama) would protect him, but it hasn't.



Goes to show how rooted and deep the cancer is..  As RR pointed out, perhaps racism will die out with the old..  BUT I doubt it.  I see and hear many young people following in their parents' footsteps.. and are just as ugly if not more so.   It was shocking and embarrassing to me as a White person to see how this very intelligent and qualified man was demeaned and disrespected at every turn.  It was ONLY for the color of his skin, because many of the offenders were completely oblivious to politics and totally low information.    I'm afraid we are going to have to continue to have anti-discrimination and voter rights laws to keep this at bay, because this appears to be passing down from generation to generation.


----------



## Jackie22 (Jan 19, 2015)

I agree, QS, I think too many are oblivious to their own racism...how can this situation ever be corrected if people do not even recognize it.  I see it everyday where I live. It is sick.


----------



## QuickSilver (Jan 19, 2015)

Yes.. and notice how the very minute the Supreme Court struck down a key component to the voter Rights law, many states Immediately enacted voter disenfranchising laws previously disallowed.  Congress has yet to fix that.  I am afraid if left to their own devises, many States (especially Southern States)  would go right back to the old Jim Crow legislation Dr. King fought so hard to eradicate.    The ONLY thing preventing open season again on Blacks are the Civil Rights laws put in place by Lyndon Johnson.   Racism is alive and well.. and deeply rooted, and as you say, many don't even realize it.


----------



## rkunsaw (Jan 19, 2015)

Race relations have been set back 50 years because of thugs like Mike Brown and the race baiters Al Sharpton, Eric Holder and such, plus the rioters and looters. Racism had been steadily improving since MLK days but have taken a big setback recently.

And some of you are showing your racism by claiming everyone who is against Obama it is because he is black. That is not true, we are against his policies and what he stands for. He was elected because he is black and got the black vote regardless of any knowledge of his agenda.

How many of you who supported Obama would vote for Allen West, Dr. Ben Carson, Mia Love, or Tim Scott? I would vote for any or all of them. If you wouldn't vote for them then you are a racist.


----------



## Don M. (Jan 19, 2015)

rkunsaw said:


> Race relations have been set back 50 years because of thugs like Mike Brown and the race baiters Al Sharpton, Eric Holder and such, plus the rioters and looters. Racism had been steadily improving since MLK days but have taken a big setback recently.
> 
> And some of you are showing your racism by claiming everyone who is against Obama it is because he is black. That is not true, we are against his policies and what he stands for. He was elected because he is black and got the black vote regardless of any knowledge of his agenda.
> 
> How many of you who supported Obama would vote for Allen West, Dr. Ben Carson, Mia Love, or Tim Scott? I would vote for any or all of them. If you wouldn't vote for them then you are a racist.



I totally agree that these recent riots in Ferguson, MO., and NYC have set race relations back several decades.  A lot of people see this news coverage, and subconsciously equate All Blacks with this sort of criminal behavior.  Insofar as Al Sharpton is concerned...IMO, he is Totally Racist.  He is using every excuse he can come up with to fan the flames of hatred, for his own personal profit.  He is nothing but a Tax Cheat and a Race Baiter.


----------



## QuickSilver (Jan 19, 2015)

Don M. said:


> I totally agree that these recent riots in Ferguson, MO., and NYC have set race relations back several decades.  A lot of people see this news coverage, and subconsciously equate All Blacks with this sort of criminal behavior.  Insofar as Al Sharpton is concerned...IMO, he is Totally Racist.  He is using every excuse he can come up with to fan the flames of hatred, for his own personal profit.  He is nothing but a Tax Cheat and a Race Baiter.



BUT you conveniently overlook the fact for the REASON they were and are protesting.. that being the unfair targeting of African Americans by police and the brutality of police against African Americans...  These people would not be protesting if not for that.   So what should they do... sit back and take it for another 50 years because their protests make YOU angry and uncomfortable and you can't stand the public figures bringing it to our collective attention and look to villainize and trivialize them?    ...   BS to that..  While I do not condone rioting and looting by any means..  Peaceful civil disobedience is a protected RIGHT... and that is how Dr. MLK made changes and that is how new changes will be made.  Other civil rights leaders will lead the way.  


(It's always nice when someone inadvertently proves my point)


----------



## AprilT (Jan 19, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> BUT you conveniently overlook the fact for the REASON there were and are protests.. that being the unfair targeting of African Americans by police and the brutality of police against African Americans...  These people would not be protesting if not for that.   So what should they do... sit back and take it for another 50 years because their protests make YOU angry and uncomfortable and you can't stand the public figures bringing it to our collective attention and look to villainize and trivialize them?    ...   BS to that..  While I do not condone rioting and looting by any means..  Peaceful civil disobedience is a protected RIGHT... and that is how Dr. MLK made changes and that is how new changes will be made.  Other civil rights leaders will lead the way.
> 
> 
> (*It's always nice when someone inadvertently proves my point*)



:thumbsup1: All you have to do is see where their focus goes to in any conversation and it's quite clear of the core of the beliefs.

One thing I have to say about the electing of Obama and how some people saw it at least how I was feeling it.  I for once thought how yes, we are truly moving forward, not, yaay we have a black president, but, yay, we as a people are truly coming together as a whole and seeing beyond color, unfortunately as QS says, it just brought out more of what was sitting quietly waiting to be voiced by those that have nothing but deep seated prejudices that were simmering and now boiling over just having their hay day.  You'll know anytime you hear someone say being PC, that you can count on it that's just someone who harbors a degree of venom and hates being contained so now has a more polite way, actually their very own pc way of saying they feel inhibited to say things they know are offensive.

I think there's been great progress in some areas to some degree, but, there are many trying to turn the tide, however, it's going to end up working against them in the long run.


----------



## QuickSilver (Jan 19, 2015)

I also stop listening when someone says...  "I'm not a racist,  BUT........  That's a sure sign they are.  There is always a "BUT".  and it's always the "BUT" that lets their true feelings about another race  show through loud and clear.


----------



## Don M. (Jan 19, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> BUT you conveniently overlook the fact for the REASON they were and are protesting.. that being the unfair targeting of African Americans by police and the brutality of police against African Americans...  These people would not be protesting if not for that.   So what should they do... sit back and take it for another 50 years because their protests make YOU angry and uncomfortable and you can't stand the public figures bringing it to our collective attention and look to villainize and trivialize them?    ...   BS to that..  While I do not condone rioting and looting by any means..  Peaceful civil disobedience is a protected RIGHT... and that is how Dr. MLK made changes and that is how new changes will be made.  Other civil rights leaders will lead the way.
> 
> No, I Don't conveniently overlook anything...I just observe the news.  The Blacks have allowed the scumbags in their midst to create a scenario whereby the entire Race is looked upon with suspicion because of the high rates of crime in their communities.  As I recall, you are from the Chicago area...which historically has always had a high rate of violent crime.  Do you pay attention to where that crime is being committed, and by Whom?  In this part of the country, when a crime is reported on the local news, at least 3 times out of 5, the words "Young Black Male" appears in the suspect description.  I suspect you would find the same to hold true in the Chicago area, if you are paying attention.  It is this kind of activity that breeds the discrimination and police attitudes that continue to this day.  MLK had the right idea, but unfortunately many of his people failed to get the message.  MLK preached peaceful protest, but Sharpton has gotten fairly rich by fomenting upheaval, then profiting from it....and, failing to pay taxes on his ill gotten gains.  Anyone who looks at him for guidance is missing the boat...he is "pimping" his own people.
> 
> (It's always nice when someone inadvertently proves my point)



Your "point" might be valid, if it were based upon facts, instead of "opinion".  Even Obama recognizes the problems that exist within the Black communities.  If you go way back to the 2007 campaigns, he was asked by a member of the audience, during one of his campaign stops, what he attributed the high rate of crime among young Blacks to....and without a moments hesitation, Obama replied, "The Total Breakdown of the Black Family".  Now, IF any of the So 
Called current Civil Rights activists truly had the welfare of the Blacks at heart, they would be working hard on That issue.  When a child is raised on the "streets" with little or no parental guidance, they are doomed to failure.


----------



## rkunsaw (Jan 19, 2015)

Quicksilver and April T. You failed to answer my question. Would you vote for Allen West, Ben Carson, Mia Love or Tim Scott for president?


----------



## AprilT (Jan 19, 2015)

rkunsaw said:


> Quicksilver and April T. You failed to answer my question. Would you vote for Allen West, Ben Carson, Mia Love or Tim Scott for president?



Vote for them based on what?  And why even ask about them specifically?


----------



## QuickSilver (Jan 19, 2015)

Don M. said:


> _No, I Don't conveniently overlook anything...I just observe the news. The Blacks have allowed the scumbags in their midst to create a scenario whereby the entire Race is looked upon with suspicion because of the high rates of crime in their communities. As I recall, you are from the Chicago area...which historically has always had a high rate of violent crime. Do you pay attention to where that crime is being committed, and by Whom? In this part of the country, when a crime is reported on the local news, at least 3 times out of 5, the words "Young Black Male" appears in the suspect description. I suspect you would find the same to hold true in the Chicago area, if you are paying attention. It is this kind of activity that breeds the discrimination and police attitudes that continue to this day. MLK had the right idea, but unfortunately many of his people failed to get the message. MLK preached peaceful protest, but Sharpton has gotten fairly rich by fomenting upheaval, then profiting from it....and, failing to pay taxes on his ill gotten gains. Anyone who looks at him for guidance is missing the boat...he is "pimping" his own people._
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Keep talking Don..   I don't even have to bother with a rebuttal..  lol!!


----------



## BobF (Jan 19, 2015)

To blame so much on those evil white police just does not make sense.   It seems to me that some of the police that were trying to end the riots and trying to get the people to avoid conflicts, were blacks themselves.    so where are the real complaints and what are they.   Too much of these comments are nothing but some jumping in with no real justification.


----------



## Don M. (Jan 19, 2015)

"I don't even have to bother with a rebuttal" 

That's probably because you have None....other than to hurl the "R" word...which is the normal tactic of those who have nothing of substance to say.


----------



## rkunsaw (Jan 19, 2015)

AprilT said:


> Vote for them based on what?  And why even ask about them specifically?



Because they are black. You accuse conservatives of being against Obama because he is black. You think every white person who didn't vote for him is racist. So the people I mentioned are black so that should be all you need to know to cast your vote.

But just FYI those I mentioned are all conservatives. Two have just been elected to congress and the other two are probably going to run for president in 2016. Can they count on your vote?


----------



## AprilT (Jan 19, 2015)

rkunsaw said:


> Because they are black. You accuse conservatives of being against Obama because he is black. You think every white person who didn't vote for him is racist. So the people I mentioned are black so that should be all you need to know to cast your vote.
> 
> But just FYI those I mentioned are all conservatives. Two have just been elected to congress and the other two are probably going to run for president in 2016. Can they count on your vote?



If you show me where I made such accusations about conservatives, I might attempt to answer the other nonsense.  Do you realize how racist the comments you made sound, you really don't have to answer, I'm well aware you don't understand what you've written and you clearly don't understand how I think and see the world, which isn't black and white nor us against them.

WOW!  All I need to know about the people you mentioned is that they are black.  bwaaaahahahahah.  :lofl::thankyou1:


----------



## QuickSilver (Jan 19, 2015)

Don M. said:


> "I don't even have to bother with a rebuttal"
> 
> That's probably because you have None....other than to hurl the "R" word...which is the normal tactic of those who have nothing of substance to say.





lol!!!  I have plenty, but why bother... it's easier to let you continue to prove my point...


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 19, 2015)

In 2015, I think a lot of us are disheartened by the steady ongoing racism in the world, especially in America.  I don't vote for someone because of the color of their skin, regardless of political party.  Although I have voted for republicans in the past, there is no way that I would have ever voted for Romney, he didn't know his own mind, and he was completely out of touch with the American people and the middle class citizen, IMO.

 He didn't have to worry about the 47%, and wanted to destroy those nasty 'entitlements' of seniors, slash SS and give out Medicare vouchers. He could campaign on his yacht and send his dirty money overseas so he wouldn't have to pay American taxes.

Obama won both elections for one reason, because he was the better candidate for the job.  Also,  people were not happy with the constant oil wars (disguised to hide that fact) and declining economy brought on by republican leadership before him. 

 Nobody asked me, but there's no way I would vote for clowns like West, Carson, etc.  Those two have made statements comparing being gay to bestiality and pedophilia, how anyone with an Obama bumper sticker was a threat to the gene pool, how liberal women were neutering American men, how Obamacare is the worst thing since slavery, how America is like Nazi Germany, how if a democrat wins in 2016, they're going to move to Australia, on and on...not going to mention _all _the garbage that comes out of these people's mouths.

  I wouldn't want somebody of that mindset in charge of my country.  They are perfect examples of the decline of the republican party, the party has spiraled downwards and keeps on going.  Republicans seem to think that since Obama won, they can use a black man in their strategy to win, not so simple.  It's the candidate and their ideals, not their race or sex that makes a good Presidential leader.


----------



## Warrigal (Jan 19, 2015)

Moving to Australia?
Not likely.

They'll end up being sent back from whence they came in orange lifeboats.

http://www.9jumpin.com.au/show/aflfootyshow/videos/3133856961001/


----------



## Don M. (Jan 19, 2015)

"It's the candidate and their ideals, not their race or sex, that makes a good Presidential leader"

So far, in this 21st Century, we have not had the benefit of "enlightened leadership" in Any branches of our government.  The 1%'rs are doing a magnificent job of presenting us with candidates they can easily control...and all we can do is try to chose from the list of their Puppets.  Bill Clinton made some progress, but it's been pretty much downhill since.  Can you imagine what would have happened had McCain won, and died in office...leaving Sarah Palin in charge?  Congress is going to be a bigger mess than ever for the next 2 years....if that is even possible.  Obama is just going to be marking time until his cushy retirement date arrives.  The Supreme Court could fold its tent, and no one, other than the wealthy would miss them.  While no one has "officially" announced a run for the President in 2016, the individuals the media are starting to hype leave little hope for improvement.  One would think that in a nation of 320 million, we could find some worthwhile individuals to serve in government...but it seems that anyone with an ounce of skill is getting filthy rich in the global economy, and we are left with little other than Mediocrity.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 19, 2015)

Dame Warrigal said:


> Moving to Australia?
> Not likely.
> 
> They'll end up being sent back from whence they came in orange lifeboats.
> ...



Maybe he thinks he can use an old passport he has layin' around.



> I practiced in Australia for one year as a neurosurgeon, and my malpractice premiums were only $200 a year at that time. Compare this with the $300,000 malpractice insurance fee assessed on a litigation-free neurosurgeon in Philadelphia today.”
> -Ben Carson


----------



## Warrigal (Jan 19, 2015)

Ben Carson can't spell. 
It's "practised" with an "s" because it is a verb.
Just sayin'.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Jan 20, 2015)

It seems that he is also a plagiarist, so maybe his misspelling wasn't his fault...


----------



## Warrigal (Jan 20, 2015)

:lol: Our pollies do a lot of plagiarising too.
They haven't realised that with the aid of Doctor Google, we can see through them very quickly.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Jan 20, 2015)

Yes!  Prominent people get caught stealing from my posts on this forum!


----------



## Ramblin Rose (Jan 20, 2015)

The Book Of Negroes - a book and now a mini series which I have been currently watching on TV. 

Wish the Rev Sharpton would make his followers more aware of the fact that it was blacks turning their backs on their own for money by capturing other blacks to be sold into slavery.

I count as my friends a black person, two of North American Indian descent, and a lady of the Jewish faith. No muslim friends yet but I am working on it.


----------



## QuickSilver (Jan 20, 2015)

I'm not fond of Reverend Al, but not because of his role in the Civil Rights movement,   THAT I think he needs to be commended for, although some of his rhetoric can be abrasive.  .  After all... if he can get under the skin of certain people... he's doing something right.   lol!!


----------



## Jackie22 (Jan 20, 2015)

SeaBreeze said:


> In 2015, I think a lot of us are disheartened by the steady ongoing racism in the world, especially in America.  I don't vote for someone because of the color of their skin, regardless of political party.  Although I have voted for republicans in the past, there is no way that I would have ever voted for Romney, he didn't know his own mind, and he was completely out of touch with the American people and the middle class citizen, IMO.
> 
> He didn't have to worry about the 47%, and wanted to destroy those nasty 'entitlements' of seniors, slash SS and give out Medicare vouchers. He could campaign on his yacht and send his dirty money overseas so he wouldn't have to pay American taxes.
> 
> ...



Big thumbs up here....right on every point.


----------



## rt3 (Jan 20, 2015)

I wish that Sharpton would have to declare how much money he was getting from Soros to promote civil unrest.


----------



## AprilT (Jan 20, 2015)

Ramblin Rose said:


> The Book Of Negroes - a book and now a mini series which I have been currently watching on TV.
> 
> Wish the Rev Sharpton would make his followers more aware of the fact that it was blacks turning their backs on their own for money by capturing other blacks to be sold into slavery.
> 
> ...




You as many make assumptions that people aren't aware of the history of slavery around the world in relation to all people by the various groups, this always comes up from some people in these types of conversations, I've had history teachers making us aware of that other Africans were involved in the captured and selling of Africans to others since my high school days.  I'm not really sure what this has to do with the mistreatment the people receive at the hands of the people they interact with on a daily basis though.  Just about every group has and still to some degree do enslave and or use it's own people for profit at one time or another, that isn't what is at issue just another deflection.  Even the movie which aired some 40 years ago, showed that it was other Africans hunting and capturing their own people.  We get that, what is the point of that info, I"m sure those Africans don't have love for their capturers any more so for those that were giving them lashes and forcing them work in cotton fields or block them from voting.

And Sharpton definitely doesn't speak for me, though as QS says he does do some good in some cases, but, I certainly don't look to him for leadership.  I look to people that are inclusive of all the people.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 20, 2015)

Dame Warrigal said:


> Ben Carson can't spell.
> It's "practised" with an "s" because it is a verb.
> Just sayin'.



In the main varieties of English from outside North America, *practice *is the noun, and *practise *is the verb. For instance, we would say that a doctor with a private practice practises privately.

There is no such distinction in American English, where _practice _is both a noun and a verb, and _practise _is not used at all.

 Canadian English also favors _practise _as the verb, but _practice _appears with relative frequency as a verb (about a third as often as _practise_).


----------



## rt3 (Jan 20, 2015)

Yup, and when that doctor is done practicing, and does the real thing let me know, but I guess practice makes perfect.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 20, 2015)

Ramblin Rose said:


> The Book Of Negroes - a book and now a mini series which I have been currently watching on TV.
> 
> Wish the Rev Sharpton would make his followers more aware of the fact that it was blacks turning their backs on their own for money by capturing other blacks to be sold into slavery.
> 
> I count as my friends a black person, two of North American Indian descent, and a lady of the Jewish faith. No muslim friends yet but I am working on it.



I'm not sure what your statement referencing slavery has to do with race relations in the US today, which is what this thread's about. Why do you _wish _that Sharpton should highlight this fact to anybody?  I can't imagine any relevance to racism today.

Now your statement about having a black friend, two indian friends and a jew friend (and working on a Muslim) does make a point about race relations today.  A point that some of us have been making, that we haven't come far at all.


----------



## WhatInThe (Jan 20, 2015)

Yup, MLK's and many other's dreams are a nightmare in a deep sleep on that new bed they bought on a mattress sale on the day in their honor.


----------



## rt3 (Jan 20, 2015)

I have quite a few Jewish, Muslim and Catholic friends by way of the local University setting. We sit around and  make  up jokes. A Rabbi walks into a bar and ........   Some of the stuff the Muslims come up with are unreal funny, I would have never thought about it in that light.


----------



## flowerchild (Jan 20, 2015)

rkunsaw said:


> Race relations have been set back 50 years because of thugs like Mike Brown and the race baiters Al Sharpton, Eric Holder and such, plus the rioters and looters. Racism had been steadily improving since MLK days but have taken a big setback recently.
> 
> And some of you are showing your racism by claiming everyone who is against Obama it is because he is black. That is not true, we are against his policies and what he stands for. He was elected because he is black and got the black vote regardless of any knowledge of his agenda.
> 
> How many of you who supported Obama would vote for Allen West, Dr. Ben Carson, Mia Love, or Tim Scott? I would vote for any or all of them. If you wouldn't vote for them then you are a racist.



I have to agree with you about racism being exploited by having a black pres. He WAS elected only because he is black and had nothing to do with his policies. The blacks thought maybe they could get more free things from him and more support from him than he's given. Obama is all about what he wants, Black or White!!!
I think we are still very much a racist country and not just black racist, there's Mexi, Chinese, etc.  I think tho that the blacks dwell on the fact that they think our Gov. still owes them for being slaves. Generation after generation. They choose to keep those racism feelings alive in there lives and families. It's not the rest of the country suppressing them. They have every opportunity and much more being a minority to advance and do things in their life and be a benefit not a dependent of this country.
In fact, I think, that Whites need to do some crying out, because we hardly get all the benefits the minorities get do we? Things like free education.
But yet you don't see other nationalities rioting and destroying whole towns either due to this unfairness. Hmmmm.

How about the Indians? They are racist too, very much so, ever been on one of their reservations? Being the white person isn't comforting there. They choose to live and govern themselves and out Gov. allows this. They don't suppress themselves like the black communities. They choose to be and be who they are. Not that there isn't any problems with that. For the most part tho, they are free to choose an American life without entering racism into the equation.

But I think too that our kids having grown up in a diverse mixed race environment that racism will lessen. Many of these kids don't think about racism and have great relations with other nationalities.
Guys like Sharpton choose to exploit racism to cause trouble and nothing more.

America is most definitely not all free. We make our choices for your lives. America is all about having the choice to choose.


----------



## QuickSilver (Jan 20, 2015)

Ahhhhh...  the gift that keeps on giving...   I'd put a funny smilie on this.... if it wasn't so sad.


----------



## Ramblin Rose (Jan 20, 2015)

SeaBreeze said:


> I'm not sure what your statement referencing slavery has to do with race relations in the US today, which is what this thread's about. Why do you _wish _that Sharpton should highlight this fact to anybody?  I can't imagine any relevance to racism today.
> 
> Now your statement about having a black friend, two indian friends and a jew friend (and working on a Muslim) does make a point about race relations today.  A point that some of us have been making, that we haven't come far at all.



Seabreeze, it does have something to do with race relations today if people would stop and remember that history shows deeds done by their own people against them. Some blacks, not all of course,  do not realize the history and instead choose to blame the white man for oppression. 

April, has it really been that long since Alex Hailey's "Roots" time does go by. Another great mini series but this current one "The Book Of Negroes" is told from a woman's point of view. 

In addition to the horror of slavery, some of the focus is on the friendship between a Jewish woman and a black woman.


----------



## QuickSilver (Jan 20, 2015)

Ramblin Rose said:


> Seabreeze, it does have something to do with race relations today if people would stop and remember that history shows deeds done by their own people against them. Some blacks, not all of course,  do not realize the history and instead choose to blame the white man for oppression.
> 
> April, has it really been that long since Alex Hailey's "Roots" time does go by. Another great mini series but this current one "The Book Of Negroes" is told from a woman's point of view.
> 
> In addition to the horror of slavery, some of the focus is on the friendship between a Jewish woman and a black woman.



So what you are saying is that because some Blacks in Africa helped capture others for shipment to the US for slavery, that Blacks shouldn't be angry with  Whites about being enslaved, beaten, raped and having their children taken from them and sold?   And that they should just shut up about their grievances against police, and obvious discrimination they have endured and still do to some extent?   Because way back....some Blacks helped capture them..   Alrighty then..


----------



## Ramblin Rose (Jan 20, 2015)

Not saying that at all Quicksilver. What I am saying is that maybe if blacks had not assisted the white man then maybe, just maybe slavery would not have happened. And to only blame the whites for slavery is a mite biased.


----------



## QuickSilver (Jan 20, 2015)

Ramblin Rose said:


> Not saying that at all Quicksilver. What I am saying is that maybe if blacks had not assisted the white man then maybe, just maybe slavery would not have happened. And to only blame the whites for slavery is a mite biased.



So then what you are saying is that Blacks captured other Blacks.. without payment or orders from the White slave dealers.. and on their own begged the poor White man to take them on their ships to be sold and enslaved in the US......  The Whites really didn't want to have slaves.. and Lord knows they didn't want to mistreat them as badly as they did.  BUT... you have to do something to control them while you are putting their best interests first..   PULEEEEZE...  Whites WENT to Africa and PAID others to help capture HUMANS and to enslave them... and if other Blacks hadn't assisted, Whites would have gone out and gotten them themselves..   Sorry...  Whites are TOTALLY to blame.


----------



## darroll (Jan 20, 2015)

What made me think about blacks was the Missouri riots. They ruined a police officer, went against a grand jury.
They also held the whole state hostage and still do.
Fine public relations.
Boy they sure hate white people.
You are not going to get people to love you when you scare the crap out of them.


----------



## rt3 (Jan 20, 2015)

Slavery still exists.


----------

